#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  > > >  >  > Φωτοβολταϊκά >  > > >  >  >  Εισαγωγή στα φωτοβολταϊκά

## Samdreamth

Λοιπόν, έψαξα λίγο στο αρχείο μου και είπα να δημοσιεύσω πέντε πράγματα για τα φωτοβολταϊκα. Δεν είναι τίποτα σπουδαίο αλλά τα γράφω μόνο και μόνο για να κάνουμε μια αρχή σε αυτό το θέμα.

 *Βασικές γνώσεις για τα φωτοβολταϊκά*
 Tα φωτοβολταϊκά στοιχεία μετατρέπουν ένα μέρος της ηλιακής ενέργειας σε ηλεκτρική. Το ηλεκτρικό ρεύμα που παράγεται είναι συνεχές (DC) και χρησιμοποιείται για την φόρτιση συσσωρευτών, οι οποίοι με τη σειρά τους τροφοδοτούν ηλεκτρικές συσκευές συνεχούς τάσης (ραδιόφωνα, τηλεοράσεις, φωτιστικά, υπολογιστές κ.ά.).

 Με τη χρήση ενός αντιστροφέα (inverter) μπορούμε να το μετατρέψουμε σε εναλλασσόμενο (AC) και να τροφοδοτήσουμε τις συσκευές που λειτουργούν με εναλλασσόμενο ρεύμα. Επειδή το ρεύμα "φιλτράρεται" με αυτόν τον τρόπο, μπορούμε να πούμε ότι κατά κάποιο τρόπο είναι "καθαρότερο" ακόμη και από το ρεύμα του δικτύου, εφόσον χρησιμοποιείται inverter καλής ποιότητας.

 Προσοχή στα καλώδια: κάθε συνδυασμός τάσης και έντασης ρεύματος θέλει το σωστό πάχος καλωδίων. Αλλιώς θα λιώσουν ή θα πάρουν φωτιά. Ακόμη και το ρεύμα μιας μικρής μπαταρίας μπορεί να γίνει, υπό προϋποθέσεις, η αιτία να καεί ένα ολόκληρο σπίτι. Όσο περισσότερο ρεύμα περνά από τα καλώδια, και όσο πιο μεγάλο το μήκος τους, τόσο μεγαλύτερο πάχος πρέπει να έχουν. 
 
*Σύνδεση φωτοβολταϊκών σε σειρά και παράλληλα*

 Συνδέοντας τα φωτοβολταϊκά στοιχεία σε σειρά (τα + με τα - εναλλάξ), αθροίζουμε τα βολτ και συνδέοντάς τα παράλληλα (τα + μεταξύ τους και τα - μεταξύ τους), αθροίζουμε τα αμπέρ των κυψελών που διασυνδέουμε, ώστε να πετύχουμε το συνδυασμό βολτ και αμπέρ που θέλουμε.

 
*
Εικόνα 1:*  _Παράλληλη και εν σειρά σύνδεση φωτοβολταϊκών στοιχείων._

  *Φόρτιση μπαταριών*

 Για να φορτίζει μια μπαταρία από τον ήλιο, πρέπει να τροφοδοτείται με περίπου 20 % παραπάνω τάση (βολτ) από την ονομαστική της. Έτσι, μια μπαταρία 12 V θα αρχίσει να φορτίζει με τάση πάνω από 14,4 V. Μια μπαταρία 3 V με τάση πάνω από 3,6 Vκλπ.

 Με τα φωτοβολταϊκά, μπορούν να τροφοδοτηθούν απ' ευθείας συσκευές, όσο υπάρχει ηλιοφάνεια, κάτι όμως που δεν συνηθίζεται. Αυτό που γίνεται συνήθως είναι το φωτοβολταϊκό να φορτίζει μια επαναφορτιζόμενη μπαταρία και οι συσκευές, να λειτουργούν με ρεύμα που παίρνουν από τη μπαταρία. Το φωτοβολταϊκό φροντίζει να αναπληρώνει κάθε μέρα την κατανάλωση σε Watt που έκαναν οι συσκευές.
 

 
 *Εικόνα 2:* _Βασικά στοιχεία μιας φωτοβολταϊκής εγκατάστασης._

  Στο παραπάνω σχεδιάγραμμα απεικονίζεται η συνδεσμολογία ενός απλού φωτοβολταϊκού συστήματος. Ο ρυθμιστής φόρτισης φροντίζει για την σωστή φόρτιση της μπαταρίας. Ο inverter μετατρέπει τα 12 V της μπαταρίας, σε 220 V, ούτως ώστε να μπορούν να συνδεθούν πάνω του συσκευές που απαιτούν τάση 220V.
 
*Παραγωγή ρεύματος από ένα φωτοβολταϊκό*

 Ένα φωτοβολταϊκό θα παράγει κάθε μέρα την ονοματική ισχύ του επί 6 το καλοκαίρι και επί 3,5 το χειμώνα. Έτσι, ένα φωτοβολταϊκό ισχύος 100 Wp, αναμένεται να παράγει κατά μέσο όρο 550 – 600 Wh (0,6 KWh – κιλοβατώρες) το καλοκαίρι και περίπου 350 Wh (0,35 KWh) το χειμώνα, ανά ημέρα.

 Δηλαδή, το χειμώνα, δεν θα παράγει 350 Wh κάθε μέρα, αλλά αν διαιρέσουμε την συνολική μηνιαία του παραγωγή σε KWh (πχ. τον Δεκέμβριο) δια 31, θα μας δώσει τον αριθμό 0,35 KWh.
 Ανά 1 KWp φωτοβολταϊκών, η συνολική ετήσια παραγωγή σε κιλοβατώρες (KWh) θα είναι από 1100 KWh (Βόρεια Ελλάδα) έως 1450 KWh (Νότια Ελλάδα). Έτσι, ένα πάνελ 100 Wp θα παράγει από 110 KWh έως 140 KWh το χρόνο.

 *Πλεονεκτήματα των φωτοβολταϊκών*
  
 Τα πλεονεκτήματα των φωτοβολταϊκών, είναι συνοπτικά τα εξής:
 ·Λειτουργούν αθόρυβα.
 · Θέλουν ελάχιστη συντήρηση.
 · Προκαλούν μηδενική ρύπανση.
 ·Η διάρκεια ζωής τους μπορεί να ξεπεράσει τα 30 έτη.
 ·Προσφέρουν απεξάρτηση από τα ορυκτά καύσιμα. 

 *Τα φωτοβολταϊκά από οικονομική άποψη*
  
 Η εγκατάσταση φωτοβολταϊκών, *συμφέρει* στις παρακάτω περιπτώσεις:

 &#216;Στην περίπτωση που πρέπει να τροφοδοτηθεί ένα σημείο που είναι μακριά από το δίκτυο (π.χ. ορεινό, εξοχικό κ.ά.), όπου το κόστος μεταφοράς γραμμής μπορεί να είναι μεγαλύτερο. Μεσοπρόθεσμα, συμφέρει περισσότερο από γεννήτρια καυσίμου, λόγω μηδενικής κατανάλωσης σε καύσιμα και αθόρυβης λειτουργίας. 
 &#216;Όταν είναι απαραίτητο ένα μικρό αθόρυβο εφεδρικό σύστημα για τις περιπτώσεις διακοπής ρεύματος. 
 &#216;Όταν υπάρχει ανάγκη για ένα μικρό φορητό σύστημα ενέργειας που να το μετακινούμε όπου χρειάζεται. 
 &#216;Σε περιπτώσεις όπου είναι αδύνατο να υπάρχει πρόσβαση στο δίκτυο, π.χ. σε τροχόσπιτο, σε κάμπινγκ, σε σκάφος και αλλού.

*Δεν συμφέρει*  εκεί όπου υπάρχει εύκολη πρόσβαση στο φθηνότερο ρεύμα του δικτύου, εκτός από την περίπτωση που ο σκοπός είναι η μεταπώληση. 

 Η εγκατάσταση ενός σταθμού παραγωγής ενέργειας είναι μια συμφέρουσα επένδυση που πλέον επιδοτείται σε ποσοστό μέχρι 55% από το κράτος (μέσω του αναπτυξιακού νόμου), με τη ΔΕΗ να αγοράζει την κάθε κιλοβατώρα που παράγεται σε ιδιαίτερα ελκυστική τιμή (νόμος 3468/2006).

 Πέρα από την οικονομική διάσταση όμως υπάρχει και η περιβαλλοντική: Τα φωτοβολταϊκά παράγουν "καθαρότερη" ενέργεια, συμβάλλοντας στη μείωση των εκπομπών ρύπων που δημιουργούν το φαινόμενο του θερμοκηπίου, είναι αθόρυβα και συμβάλλουν στην απεξάρτηση από τα ορυκτά καύσιμα που δεν είναι ανεξάντλητα.

----------

Athan, brutagon, george66, iovo, kasvan, Theo, TRaiNZZZ, Xάρης

----------


## Theo

Εκτός του τεχνικού μέρους, θα μπορούσαμε να έχουμε κάποιες προσεγγιστικές συζητήσεις, σε θέματα κόστους-επένδυσης και ποιες οι προοπτικές στη χώρα μας ?

----------


## Samdreamth

Θα κάνω μια απλουστευμένη οικονομική ανάλυση, έτσι για να απαντήσω στο ερώτημα που έθεσες:

Χοντρικά, για να φτιάξουμε ένα πάρκο χρειάζονται τα εξής, εκτός φυσικά από τον χώρο:

Βασικός εξοπλισμός (Φ/Β, inverters, βάσεις, καλώδια κλπ.)ΜεταφορικάΔιαμόρφωση χώρου, περίφραξη κλπΚόστος σύνδεσηςΑπαιτούμενες μελέτες
Μια χοντρική εκτίμηση δική μου για το κόστος θα ήταν γύρω στις 4000 - 5000 ευρώ/kWp (τώρα μπορεί να έχει πέσει και στα 3500 ευρώ/kWp).  
Αν μιλάμε για φ/β με κινητές βάσεις το κόστος προφανώς αυξάνεται.

Θέλω λοιπόν να φτιάξω ένα πάρκο των 100 kWp. Χοντρικά μιλάμε για 400000 - 500000 ευρώ, σωστά?
Θεωρώντας την περίπτωση των 500000 ευρώ, το σχήμα χρηματοδότησης θα πήγαινε κάπως έτσι:

Ελάχιστη ίδια συμμετοχή (25%)                125.000 ¤
Τραπεζική συμμετοχή     (25%)                125.000 ¤
Ενδεικτική επιδότηση     (50%)                250.000 ¤
* ΣΥΝΟΛΟ                                             500.000 ¤*

Παραπάνω είπαμε ότι ένα πάνελ των 100 Wp αποδίδει χοντρικά 110 - 140 kWh το χρόνο.
Θεωρώντας ότι τα δικά μου θα αποδίδουν 120 kWh το χρόνο, τότε σε ένα χρόνο θα παράγω 120 MWh.

Έστω ότι η ΔΕΗ αγοράζει το ρεύμα από μένα με περίπου 450 ευρώ/MWh. Τότε, θα βγάζω 54000 ευρώ ετησίως. 
Κάνοντας απλά μαθηματικά, 250000/54000 = 4,63 χρόνια, δηλ. κοντά 5 χρόνια...

Το πως κρίνεται ως επένδυση ΔΕΝ θα το αναλύσω εγώ, ας το κάνει ο καθένας για τον εαυτό του.. 
Πάντως, σκεφτείτε πως αν δεν πάρει κανείς επιδότηση τα έτη αποπληρωμής εκτοξεύονται σχεδόν στη δεκαετία, κάνοντας την επένδυση ασύμφορη...

*Τα παραπάνω αποτελούν την δική μου ΥΠΕΡΑΠΛΟΥΣΤΕΥΜΕΝΗ προσέγγιση η οποία έχει απλώς σαν σκοπό να παρουσιάσει μια "γεύση" της επένδυσης. ΔΕΝ αποτελεί λεπτομερή οικονομική αναλυση... 
* 
Περιμένω και τις δικές σας απόψεις....  :Γέλιο:

----------



----------


## Samdreamth

Ακριβώς!!!
Όπως είπα και πριν είναι όλα υπερ-απλουστευμένα αλλά προς την αισιόδοξη μεριά...
Προφανώς και στην πραγματικότητα ΔΕΝ θα βάζω 54000 καθαρά στην τσέπη μου αλλά πολύ λιγότερα...

Απλά τα έβαλα όλα αυτά για να δούμε ότι χοντρικά θέλουμε 5 χρονάκια για να πάρουμε τα λεφτά μας πίσω, υπό σούπερ ευνοϊκές συνθήκες...
Αναλόγιστείτε λοιπόν τι γίνεται όταν βάλουμε τις δυσμενείς συνθήκες (όπως είπε και o rigid)...  :Λυπημένος: 
Καθένας ας πάρει τις αποφάσεις του για το αν το βλέπει θετικά ως επένδυση.

Προσωπικά τα φ/β με ενδιαφέρουν από περιβαλλοντολογική και από τεχνολογική σκοπιά. Για το επενδυτικό της υπόθεσης έχω τις αμφιβολλίες μου. Ας πούνε και οι υπόλοιποι την γνώμη τους, κουβέντα κάνουμε...  :Χαρούμενος:

----------


## Samdreamth

Για τα πανελ είναι θεωρητικά 25 χρόνια... 
Στην πράξη δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν όντως τα πιάνουν... 
Και φυσικά εξαρτάται και από το πόσο θα συντηρούνται...

----------



----------


## Samdreamth

Τότε σ' αυτό που λες Παναγιώτη πας για πλάκα κοντά στην δεκαετία, χωρίς δεύτερη κουβέντα. 
10+ χρονάκικα θες για να στήσεις πχ μόνος σου το πάρκο με τα λεφτουδάκια σου...
Και επειδή κάναμε και κάποια οικονομικά μαθήματα στην σχολή, θυμάμαι ότι πχ με 3-4 χρονάκια είσαι καλά. Όσο ανεβαίνουν τα έτη αποπληρωμής τόσο το χειρότερο από πλευρά επένδυσης... Για πάνω από δεκαετία δεν το συζητώ... 

Το χειρότερο είναι ότι στην Ελλάδα ΔΕΝ ξέρουμε πόσο θα "ζήσουν" τα φ/β σε μια εγκατάσταση. Δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχουν δεδομένα (και αν υπάρχουν θα είναι λίγα πιστεύω) από εγκαταστάσεις που λειτουργούν πχ 15 χρόνια ώστε να δούμε πόσο βγάζει ένα φ/β των 100 Wp μετά από 15 χρόνια, αν έχει καταστραφεί κλπ.. Αυτά είναι δεδομένα που κατά βάση (για Ελλάδα τουλάχιστον) ΔΕΝ υπάρχουν. Συνεπώς όλες οι μελέτες γίνονται λίγο στον "αέρα" θα έλεγα....

----------


## Samdreamth

Παναγιώτη, το ύψος επένδυσης χοντρικά εκεί κυμαίνεται.. Όπως πολύ σωστά λες, αν βάλει κάποιος όλο το κεφάλαιο από την τσέπη του (γύρω στα 500000 ευρώ), πρακτικά θα τα πάρει πίσω γύρω στα 10 - 15 χρόνια μετά. Συνεπώς, μετά από από την περίοδο αποπληρωμής, θα του μείνουν θεωρητικά γύρω στα 10 χρόνια για να βγάλει κέρδος. Το δικό μου αλλά πάει στο εξής:

Πως μπορεί κάποιος να είναι σίγουρος ότι πχ μετά από 15 χρόνια, τα πάνελ του θα είναι σε καλή κατάσταση? Ποιος σου λέει ότι δεν πιάνει ένα χαλάζι κάποια στιγμή και σου καταστρέφει τα μισά πάνελ? Ποιος αποκλείει την σταδιακή μείωση της απόδοσης?  

Στα παραπάνω ερωτήματα απαντήσεις από φ/β πάρκα που λειτουργούν για μεγάλο χρονικό διαστημα, στην Ελλάδα τουλάχιστον ΔΕΝ υπάρχουν. Στην Γερμανία για παράδειγμα που το 90 (ίσως και πιο πριν) ετοίμαζαν φ/β πάρκα, έχουν τέτοια τεχνογνωσία και μπορούν να προβλέψουν την απόδοση αλλά και το ρίσκο της επένδυσης πολύ καλύτερα από δω.

Στην Ελλάδα θα παρακαλάς τους γνωστούς σου να σε βοηθήσουν να πάρεις την επιδότηση...  :Mad:

----------


## Xάρης

Στις αβεβαιότητες και στους κινδύνους η απάντηση είναι τα ασφαλιστικά συμβόλαια, των οποίων το κόστος πρέπει να ενσωματωθεί στο κόστος της επένδυσης.
Παλιότερα, όταν γινόταν περισσότερος ντόρος, είχα λάβει κάποια ενημερωτικά φυλλάδια της Τράπεζας Πειραιώς που αναλάμβανε και την χρηματοδότηση και την ασφάλιση του έργου.

----------


## Samdreamth

Κώστα, αυτά που έγραψα ήταν με βάση παλιά στοιχεία (ούτως ή άλλως το αρχικό κείμενο το έγραψα τουλάχιστον 1 χρόνο πριν)... 
1) Απ' ότι είδα και στο νέτι που έψαξα σήμερα, η επιδότηση όντως κυμαίνεται στα 30 - 40%.
2) Σε σελίδα που βρήκα (δεν την αναφέρω για να μην θεωρηθεί ότι κάνω διαφήμιση) αναφέρει ένα ενδεικτικό κόστος για 100άρι πάρκο τα 270.000¤ -310.000¤. 

Σαφώς τα μεγέθη παίζουν. Όσο περνάει ο καιρός οι τιμές των πάνελς πέφτουν, το ίδιο ίσως συμβαίνει και με την επιδότηση.
Όλα τα παραπάνω γράφτηκαν με σκοπό να δώσουν τροφή για συζήτηση...  :Χαρούμενος:

----------



----------


## Sdimis

Από ότι έχω δει, οι περισσότεροι υπολογίζουν και μια πτώση στην απόδοση απο 0,5% - 1,0% ανά έτος. Λεπτομέρειες δεν θυμάμαι αλά θα το ψάξω

----------


## Samdreamth

Rigid, με όλα αυτά που έχω γράψει προσπαθώ να πω με τρόπο το εξής:
Μην τρώτε ότι σας προσφέρουν. Οι εταιρείες να πουλήσουν θέλουν οπότε πολλές φορές στις οικονομοτεχνικές τους μελέτες απουσιάζουν πράγματα όπως πολύ σωστά λες.

Το sensitivity analysis μπορεί πολλές φορές να οδηγήσει σε απόρριψη μιας επένδυσης και φυσικά θα πρέπει να γίνεται.
Πέρα από τους καθαρά οικονομικούς παράγοντες (πληθωρισμός, επιτόκιο δανείου κλπ) εμένα προσωπικά θα με ενδιέφερε η ανάλυση ευαισθησίας να έχει και πιο "τεχνικούς" παράγοντες (απόδοση των πάνελ σε βάθος χρόνου - degradation, αντίστοιχα των inverters, κόστος συντήρησης κλπ).  

Αν η ανάλυση ευαισθησίας μου έδινε καλά αποτελέσματα, δηλαδή ότι η επένδυση παραμένει επικερδής παρόλες τις πιθανές αλλαγές κρίσιμων μεγεθών, τότε μόνο θα σκεφτόμουν να σκάσω τα λεφτουδάκια μου...

----------


## Samdreamth

> Αξίζει να επενδύσει κανείς σήμερα όταν θα διατεθούν νέες τεχνολογίες σε τιμές πολύ μικρότερες των σημερινών;


Πολύ καλή ερώτηση...
Δυστυχώς όμως νομίζω ότι δεν μπορούμε συνεχώς να κοιτάμε μια επένδυση μόνο και μόνο με το τι θα γίνει στο μέλλον. Προφανώς όσο η τεχνολογία εξελίσσεται τόσο θα βγαίνουν φθηνότερες λύσεις και με μεγαλύτερη απόδοση (και δεν ισχύει μόνο για τα φ/β αυτό).

----------


## mamos

Συνδέοντας τα φωτοβολταϊκά στοιχεία σε σειρά (τα + με τα - εναλλάξ), αθροίζουμε τα βολτ και συνδέοντάς τα παράλληλα (τα + μεταξύ τους και τα - μεταξύ τους), αθροίζουμε τα αμπέρ των κυψελών που διασυνδέουμε, ώστε να πετύχουμε το συνδυασμό βολτ και αμπέρ που θέλουμε.

ΕΡΩΤΗΣΗ: οταν λες αθροιζουμε τα βολτ εννοεις το Voc ή το Vmpp ? 

Ευχαριστω!

----------


## stamato

Καλησπερα σας, (δεν ξερω αν ειναι στο σωστο thread η απορια μου)
Πριν μερες ενας φιλος μου με ρωτησε, "Γιατι χρησιμοποιουνται ημιαγωγοι και οχι αγωγοι στα φωτοβολταικα?"
του απαντησα "λογω ενεργειακου διακενου κλπ που δημιουργει την φωτοαγωγιμοτητα"
αλλα δεν ημουν καθολου σιγουρος αν ειναι αυτο κ μονο αυτο. μπορει καποιος να μου πει περισσοτερα?
Σας ευχαριστω

----------

